# IBS-D, best med for anxiety



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I have IBS-D and I am noticing that I always have that nervous "butterflies" feeling. I'm also constantly worrying over things(can't stop thinking about things but i'm not actually worried about them). So i always have this nervous feeling and I feel over whelmed easily and I think it might be the last key part in my IBS-D. I have improved greatly in the past few years but I still am sick every day, so i think this worrying it still holding me back.I have tried hypno, meditation, etc. and they helped a bit but not much. A couple of years ago i remember trying paxil but that wasn't for very long and I can't remember if it helped or not. So I want to learn more about how anti-depressants and anti anxiety meds can help with IBS. Which meds are best? I dont' want to take any that have bad side effects(like paxil). So if anyone has any info or link to which anti anxiety meds are best to treat IBS please share them. I want to be able to go to my doc with information and ask for the best pills to try.


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi degrassi, I tried Elavil for a while but it did not help my anxiety or ibs-d, just better sleep. Started Effexor yesterday. Pretty much had every side effect after first dose. Slight effects after second dose. I think all anti-depressants will have some side effects. I will post my results.


----------



## 16240 (Jun 30, 2006)

I currently take Klonopin .5mg 2x's a day for the last three months and it has pretty much controlled the urgency. I also get those butterflies and take .25mg of xanax-when needed. These two meds have been a god-send, however, because they are benzos you'll get the addictiveness and tolerance talk from everyone. I have tried most of the SSRI's and TCA's-and they just caused more problems than not. Good luck.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

The two best meds I've tried for anxiety and IBS were: Elavil and Xanax. Xanax was probably the better of the two, but I had to start seeing a new doctor who doesn't want to prescribe it.Klonopin is good because it decreases the release of serotonin, which makes it have the most direct effect of any of the benzodiazepines (anti-anxiety meds) on the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome.Take care.


----------



## 22383 (Apr 18, 2005)

The best anti-depresssant & anti-anxiety medication that i took so far that also helped me alot with IBS is Cipralex (Lexapro). It has been more then 2 months now that I am taking Cipralex and my depression/Generalized Anxiety Disorder/IBS conditions have improveed alot since (about 90 to 100%) depending of what I eat, if I exercice, or what I do. Before taking cipralex I have tried Effexor XR & Remeon. They did not helped at all for IBS, Effexor helped with Anxiety and both helped with Depression. If you need more information you can chat with me on MSN: cloc140###hotmail.com


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks for the repliesI"m going to see my psychologist next week and i'll see which he recommends, then i'll make an appointment with my general doc.


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I am sure you like your psychologist and feel comfortable with him or her, but you may want to try a psychaitrist. They have a better knowledge about meds.


----------



## 13819 (Aug 18, 2006)

Human_mind34,I would like to talk to you or anyone else for that matter who has taken lexapro. I am scared to death to take any antideppressants and have refused to take any from my doctor. After reading all of your posts I am now having second thoughts. I've heard a few people talk about taking lexapro and have found it to be helpful. I worry all the time and can't seem to stop. I am a nurse, so I worry that i have the same symptoms as my patients and that my health is deteriorating. It sould be great to be able to be stress free and have my life back again. could you please give me some more information about this drug/ side effects?? I also had put you on my msn list (human mind) incase you see some weird name that has popped up on your new msn list. Thanks for listening. I'm going to go outside and try to enjoy my day off!!


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

> quote:I am sure you like your psychologist and feel comfortable with him or her, but you may want to try a psychaitrist. They have a better knowledge about meds


Yes, I know a psychatrist would know more about the drugs buts its almost impossible to get in to see one. I talked with my doctor and told him I was having problems with anxiety and that it might be making my IBS worse. Before i could even mention Cipralex he suggested I try it. So he gave me a script and i've bene on it for 3 weeks.The first 2 weeks I had some side effects. I had increased sweating(felt clammy even though i wasn't hot) and some issues with falling asleep. This past week those side effects have mostly gone away and i've been feeling a lot better. My anxiety is improved. I haven't had the "butterfly" feeling in a while. My IBS D has also improved. Last week I had 4 days in a row were I felt fine and i've only had a couple days this month were my stomach has been bad.I'd say if you have a problem with axiety its definately worth trying a anxiety/depression med. I put it off for a long time but I now wish i hadn't.


----------



## 15537 (Aug 30, 2006)

Why guess if it is very easy to go to for example www.pharmamedics.com (my favourite one)and see all the information about medicine + get free consultation and buy it with great discounts!


----------



## 15017 (Nov 14, 2006)

I've been taking Lexapro and Xanax for my anxiety and I do notice that this combination seems to be the best for me. I've tried many others and some actually made my IBS much worse (Zoloft, for example -- I was running to the bathroom constantly!) With Lexapro I have had no side effects at all, and I take a .5 mg Xanax twice a day or as needed (I've been on that for about 6 years now and it's a godsend). I agree with the post above about seeing a psychiatrist. Many general practitioners are very quick to hand out prescriptions for all these SSRI's (I think they get kick backs from the pharmaceutical companies to push their meds) -- a psychiatrist is a specialist in the area of these medications and will know about all the various side effects and which meds will work best for your condition -- a general practitioner may be good, but they are not "experts" in this field. Just my personal experience and belief -- I want someone who knows what they are doing if I'm taking medication for anxiety/depression. Kevin


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

> quote:Originally posted by degrassi: My IBS D has also improved. Last week I had 4 days in a row were I felt fine and i've only had a couple days this month were my stomach has been bad.I put it off for a long time but I now wish i hadn't.


Personally I am not a big fan of the way these get handed out; but I am really REALLY pleased to hear you have finally found something for yourself. Happy days ahead.Mark


----------



## 15017 (Nov 14, 2006)

Mark,What is "flavonoid supplementation" and where can I get more info about it? I noticed in your signature line that you have been having good results using them. I'd love to know more about what they are and how to get them. Thanks! Kevin


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Well a little update on my lexapro experience. For the first couple weeks I didn't notice it helping my IBS-D(my feeling good was probably not lexapro related). I did notice ti helped my anxiety and I was worried about my stomach as much. I did get that worried buttefly feeling in my stomach when going out. So it did help in that way.But last week I went to the doc for an update and decided i'd stay on the lexapro. HE gave me a prescription(before he had jsut given me samples) and it turns out my insurance won't cover lexapro, so they changed it to celexa.So now i've been on Celexa for 3 days. HAven't noticed any changes. I'm having a bad IBS-D episode right now so i can't tell if its helping or hurting as my D is alreayd bad.


> quote: What is "flavonoid supplementation" and where can I get more info about it? I noticed in your signature line that you have been having good results using them. I'd love to know more about what they are and how to get them. Thanks! Kevin


I've tried the "flavanoid" he talks about and unfortunately it didn't help my IBS-D. Glad tis working for him though.


> quote: Personally I am not a big fan of the way these get handed out; but I am really REALLY pleased to hear you have finally found something for yourself. Happy days ahead.


I do agree that anti depressants do get handed out way too much but in my case i've had severe IBS-D for 8 years and tried everything from IBS medication, alternative medicines, to hypnotherapy. So far nothing has really helped much. I thought it was time to try the anxiety meds as its the only thing i haven't done yet.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

> quote:Originally posted by KScribe:Mark,What is "flavonoid supplementation" and where can I get more info about it? I noticed in your signature line that you have been having good results using them. I'd love to know more about what they are and how to get them. Thanks! Kevin


Hi Kevin,I use a blend of fruit extracts called Provex CV. I began taking it as a treatment for my cardiovascular disease and discovered, much to my amazement, that it first stopped my GERD and later my D. Essentially, I have been free of this since the end of 1999.I had a fairly long description of what happened in the Products Board. It appears it has been archived, so I cannot direct you to it. There are a number of people who have tried it. As Degrassi says, it has not worked for everyone; however, there are 4 who have had success with their D and about 6 or 8 with their GERD. While I know it would help many others, it is very difficult to get people to break free of the medical route in favour of supplementation. I think that is unfortunate, because this is clearly not working in the same manner as the meds we read about and that ought to tweak the experts interest; but there has been no sign of that, so far. If you are looking for "natural" forms of treatment, you can send me an e-mail or Private Message and I will provide what I know and why I think it works. Here's to your recovered health.Mark


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Effexor works for IBS and anxiety for me, and I only take 37.5 mgs, which is much less the recommended dose of 300 mgs. a day.


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Rowe2:Effexor works for IBS and anxiety for me, and I only take 37.5 mgs, which is much less the recommended dose of 300 mgs. a day.


300mg! Never heard of that. 75mg is the recommended dosage.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I know people who are on it at 125 or 150 but not 300.37.5 is probably the smallest they have.It worked well for me as well (at higher and lower doses) but is terrible for many people to come off of should you ever need to.


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

What tranquilizers work best?


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Little update on me...I was switched to celexa(20mg/day) and I didn't notice it helping. I still had anxiety and no change in my IBS-D.I went to see my doc and he upped my celexa dose to 40mg. Its only been about a week or 2 since taking the 40mg but I have noticed its helping a bit. I haven't had the butterfly feeling in my stomach, I havent' been as worried, and my IBS-D has been pretty good this week.Not sure if its from the pill or i'm jus thaving a ok week. I guess time will tell.


----------

